# 言ったら言ったで



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm quite confused as to what this means. I saw it twice on TV, and here is a blog post titled 言ったら言ったで.
Is it short for something ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## karlalou

(～しなかったら～だし)～*したらしたで*（[また]～だし）…
（※「*し*」is commonly used to represent a verb）The inside parenthesis are usually implied.

It's repeating the same premise, but the second one has a negative nuance. It's likely complaining that you don't know what to do about somebody/something because whether you do something or not there's a problem. It's a common colloquial expression which has been pretty much traditionally used. 

This たら makes the verb right before it a premise.
The したで can be considered as short for したところで, or the same as したとしても. This is also a premise, but with a negative nuance.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

言ったら言ったで
＝言ったとしたら言ったとしたで
＝『～～と言った』と仮定したなら、『～～と言ったと仮定した』条件・状態であっても、


（言わなければ～～の問題があり、）言ったら言ったで（～～～という別の問題が発生する。）
＝（『～～～と言わない』と仮定したなら、～～～という問題が発生し、その一方で、）『～～～と言った』と仮定したなら、『～～と言ったという状態』では、別の問題が発生する。

いじめがあっていることを先生に言わなければ、あの子のいじめはなくならないし、*言ったら言ったで、*今度は私自身がいじめられるかもしれない。
＝いじめがあっていることを先生に言わなければ、あの子のいじめはなくならないし、*だからといって、先生に言ったとしたら、その場合には*今度は私自身がいじめられるかもしれない。


----------



## frequency

82riceballs said:


> Is it short for something ?


Yes, exactly.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> だからといって、先生に言ったとしたら、その場合には


Yes, I thought so, too.
I frequency have a short temper. You're going to tell me a complaint.
（もし）文句を言ったとしたら、言ったでその場合には（frequencyは）怒るだろう。（かもしれない。）
It has a nuance of ～としたら、どうせ・・・だろう。


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks everyone! I saw another usage of this ～たら～たで that I think is rather illustrative:

A Japanese pro surfer and his dad are talking. The dad lends his son some surfboards to the son who is going to Hawaii. The son says, 'shall I bring them back' and the dad replies something along the lines of:

折ったら折ったで

which I'm guessing could be expanded to: （返したら嬉しいけど）折ったとしたら、折ったで（しょうがない）
'(I'd appreciate it if you could bring it back but) if you break it there's nothing we can do about it' -- is this interpretation right?


----------



## frequency

Yes, I agree witn you! It sounds so.


----------



## 810senior

言ったら言ったで＝
Should I tell you, you won't buy it or you will think it is the least of your worries.




82riceballs said:


> 折ったら折ったで
> 
> which I'm guessing could be expanded to: （返*ってきたら*嬉しいけど）*壊れた*としたら、*壊れた*で（しょうがない）
> '(I'd appreciate it if you could bring it back but) if you break it there's nothing we can do about it' -- is this interpretation right?


It's not a big thing, but in the sense of breaking or malfunctioning 折る sounds odd here. 壊れる would be better to match your intention.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「サーフボードを折る」seems a set phrase. Maybe it's a technical-jargon expression among surfers. You can get a lot of hits on Google.

Another possibility:
(私があげた年代もののサーフボードを大事に使ってほしいけど、）折ったら、折ったで（新しい最新式のサーフボードを買ってやるから気にするな！）
It depends on the context.


----------



## 810senior

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「サーフボードを折る」seems a set phrase. Maybe it's a technical-jargon expression among surfers. You can get a lot of hits on Google.



Ohh now I see. Should have looked it up first.


----------



## Flaminius

I'd say VたらVたで implies there is not much difference if one does V or not.  The blogger says hee husband is a trouble when she pointed at his problems and he still is when she stpos complaining.

The surfer family. The father is okay whether his son would return his board intact or not.  It is, for example, more important that the son gets most out of his stay in Hawaii.


----------

